# Finger Weg von Toshiba Marke



## Bruce112 (10. Oktober 2012)

nur mal als info 

kauft bloß keine Toshiba TV , die haben alle ne Hardwarefehler  alle kaputt . Toshiba ignoriert das sagt immer es ist ne softwareproblem . 

hab vor 9 monaten den schrott tv gekauft TL 868 , und es gibt nur problem , wie sender gehen sporadisch weg , es kommt zu blitzer , tv geht  aus , 

wie es aussieht gibt es diese probleme auch bei den 2000 euro tv . 

wenn man den support anruft wird man mittlerweile gemotzt telefon aufgelegt während der geschpräch , ich selber hab 12 firmupdates ausbrobiert , fehler sind immer noch da . 

gestern Tv zürückgeschikt , ich soll jetzt 4 wochen warten , ein witz ich könnte die decke hochspringen . 

das ist schon der 2 mal das ich den tv zürückgeschikt habe . 

normalweise hab ihc doch ne recht auf ein ersatzgerät oder nicht .  wenn die so ne schiene machen . 4 wochen ohne tv + ohne champios leauge geht doch nicht .

Redcoon online shop .


----------



## Ahab (10. Oktober 2012)

> [...] + ohne champios leauge geht doch nicht .



Made my day. 

Wenn du wirklich so aufgebracht bist, wende dich doch an die Verbraucherzentrale. Ein stumpfer Rant ohne Punkt und Komma machts auch nicht besser...


----------



## Weedy-Gonazles23 (10. Oktober 2012)

Bruce112 schrieb:


> telefon aufgelegt während der geschpräch


 
Also ganz ehrlich, wenn du am Telefon so sprichst, wie du hier schriebst, dann würde ich doch nicht mal den Hörer abnehmen


----------



## marko597710 (10. Oktober 2012)

also ich  kann es nicht behaupten habe auch den  Toshiba LED TL868 46" und er läuft zeit November 2011 ohne propleme.
Wehr weiß wie du am Telefon bist ich weiß nur wo ich wegen Info dran hatte wahren die höflich.


----------



## giga871 (10. Oktober 2012)

kann ich nicht behaupten!

hatte und habe von 2006 bis heute 2 ToshibaTV im einsatz (im Wohnzimmer, und einen als PC-Monitor)
und muss sagen, das die Jungs von Toshiba gute Arbeit geleistet haben 
die laufen heute noch ...


----------



## Bruce112 (11. Oktober 2012)

dann sag mir mal wie du tv schaust , 

über dvb -c oder dvb-sat


sag jetzt nicht ich schaue über reciver 

welche update hast du drauf . 

dann müßtest du der ersta sein der mi diesen tv keine problem hatt . 

du lügner du bist doch der support von der h forum

wenn ihr 9 monaten wartet und diese problem imer nch nicht behoben sind , dann würdet ihr auch so reagieren . 

12 updates hatt nicht geholfen 

und jedes mal 1 stunde sender sortieren würde das euch spass machen .


----------



## Fireb0ng (11. Oktober 2012)

Bruce112 schrieb:


> wenn ihr 9 monaten wartet und diese problem imer nch nicht behoben sind , dann würdet ihr auch so reagieren .
> 
> 12 updates hatt nicht geholfen
> 
> und jedes mal 1 stunde sender sortieren würde das euch spass machen .


 
Schön ist es nicht, aber man kann hier auch was Posten in einer halbwegs ordentlichen Schreibweise.
Und wenn dein Problem nur bei Sat mit CI+Slot o.ä passiert, dann schreib die dazu und nicht mit so einem Spruch "sag jetzt nicht ich schaue über reciver "

Wo her sollen wir wissen wie du TV schaust

Ich hatte bei Kabel und Sat über Reciever noch nie ein Problem also scheint es am CI zu liegen obs jetzt ein Hardware oder Software ist mir Wurst.
Nur wenn es ein Software fehler ist, wäre es echt Arm


----------



## rumor (11. Oktober 2012)

Hatte bisher nur Toschis und noch nie Probleme. Bei fragen war der Support immer nett und hat sich Mühe gegeben.


Hast du mal mit redcoon gesprochen? Normalerweise schicken die nen Techniker.

Und Wie viele vorher bitte ich dich etwas nachvollziehbarer zu schreiben.

Einfach nur : alles ********, nix gebracht, 2 geschickt usw hilft weder dir noch uns.

Gruss


----------



## nfsgame (11. Oktober 2012)

Och Mensch, wenn man so lange dabei ist und eine entsprechende Anzahl an Beiträgen hier gelassen hat, kann man doch wohl von dir erwarten, dass du dir etwas mehr Mühe beim Schreiben gibst. Besonders der Lesefluss leidet unter deinen Ausführungen sehr ... Außerdem erscheint mir dein "Problem" ziemlich wage - würde es eins sein, dass öfter auftritt, würde die Firma es sehr wohl interessieren. Mit Respekt darauf, dass du frustriert bist; aber eine Warnung herauszugeben, ohne in der eigenen technischen Umgebung alles durchgecheckt zu haben - das ist unglaubwürdig. Erst recht mit deiner Schreibe.


----------



## batmaan (11. Oktober 2012)

Ahab schrieb:


> Made my day.
> 
> Wenn du wirklich so aufgebracht bist, wende dich doch an die Verbraucherzentrale. Ein stumpfer Rant ohne Punkt und Komma machts auch nicht besser...



man ist dein tag langweilig, dass das dein gestrigen tag "gemade" hat.


----------



## marko597710 (11. Oktober 2012)

selbst ich kucke über sat+sky und t-home vdsl50 noch nie propleme gehabt


----------



## McClaine (12. Oktober 2012)

sorry für OT, aber der Startpost ist Entertainment pur, mich hats fast vom Stuhl gehauen vor lachen 
Bist du Italiener!? Und wenn du so nen Zirkus mit Toshiba hast, kauf nichts mehr, gibt schliesslich genug andere Marken!


----------



## Bruce112 (14. Oktober 2012)

wollte eigentlich kommentare über den Toshiba TV  TL868 gerät haben und nicht um meine schreibensweise , 

meine fragen wollt ihr nicht beantworten ? welche Firmupdate habt ihr drauf bei TL868 TV

habt ihr alle den TL868 ?


----------



## DopeLex (15. Oktober 2012)

Kann man doch nicht pauschalisieren - von wegen Toshiba ist generell Müll. Vlt. gibt es bei dem von dir genannten Modell Probleme - das kann ja sein und dann sollte der Toshiba-Support bzw. Redcoon natürlich auch Ihre Gewährleistungspflicht nachkommen. Im Zweifel, wie schon erwähnt, an die Verbraucherzentrale wenden.Ich für meinen Teil kann mich über Toshiba bzw. unsere beiden Modelle nicht beschweren und hatte absolut noch keine Probleme (32AV833G + 40SL733)


----------



## Supeq (17. Oktober 2012)

Dont feed the troll :>


----------

